# Ulterra riptide 80 finally bit the dust. help with replacement



## forasong (Aug 10, 2020)

hey all. wondering if the newer ulterra riptide motors fit into the same bolt pattern as the older models. my 5-6 year old riptide Ulterra 80 looks like it finally gave up the ghost. was about ready to replace it anyway, but mounting the old one was a bitch. would be awesome if the base plate of the new ones matched.....thoughts?......thanks....Monty


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Minn Kota should be shot if they don't fit but they probably don't...


----------



## forasong (Aug 10, 2020)

Minn Kota got right back on email . The new Ulterras do match the old pattern. Ordered one from west marine. Should be here by Monday. Hope to be back up to snuff soon. 👍👍


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Get it while you might actually find find one under $3-4K..


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

THIS is exactly while I’ll never buy more than just the base TM. My experience with MK mirrors this - 5-6 yrs is BS.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

forasong said:


> hey all. wondering if the newer ulterra riptide motors fit into the same bolt pattern as the older models. my 5-6 year old riptide Ulterra 80 looks like it finally gave up the ghost. was about ready to replace it anyway, but mounting the old one was a bitch. would be awesome if the base plate of the new ones matched.....thoughts?......thanks....Monty


What failed on your old ulterra? They are easy to fix and spare parts are much less expensive than a new motor.


----------



## forasong (Aug 10, 2020)

As a general rule I’m a fixer. But this motor was just a bridge too far. I had replaced a couple of control boards over the years and a belt. I had real issues with galvanic rust on the foot. I did the remediation and last year did a repaint on the foot, following all their instructions, but it didn’t last 6 months. My interaction with MK has been great. Very responsive and knowledgeable. Almost bought just a new foot and control board. But figured it would be a good juncture to replace. Interested in the new generation spot lock as well. When I first got the motor I lived on St joe bay in the Florida panhandle. Always running Big rough open water. I didn’t totally trust the quick mount so on the install I drilled a couple of the mounts all the way thru with fender washers and lock nuts under. They were perfectly out of the way in my anchor locker on my Hells bay guide and crazy solid. Now that I live in Marco island with back ways to get almost anywhere, I’m looking forward to actually using the quick mount and bringing the motor into the garage for the seasons I’m not here on the water. Should really extend life of the motor. Plus I was in a life and death struggle with dirt dobbers making nests in my TM housing😡. Hoping to be back on the water fully RE rigged by Tuesday. Thanks for the input …. m


----------

